# Derma roller with Testosterone gel?



## deeb (Sep 12, 2020)

Would using a derma roller micro-needling device prior to application, increase the effectiveness of testosterone gel? 

If so, would it be better to use a shorter needle length to create "pockets" of gel in the upper skin levels for prolonged absorption, or a longer length which might help get the active ingredient into the blood-steam quicker?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 12, 2020)

Welcome to the Underground.  

We don’t condone gels here, they’re gateway drugs to moisturizers facial creams.


----------



## Jin (Sep 12, 2020)

deeb said:


> Would using a derma roller micro-needling device prior to application, increase the effectiveness of testosterone gel?
> 
> If so, would it be better to use a shorter needle length to create "pockets" of gel in the upper skin levels for prolonged absorption, or a longer length which might help get the active ingredient into the blood-steam quicker?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Why are you asking such an extra-ordinary question?


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 13, 2020)

deeb said:


> Would using a derma roller micro-needling device prior to application, increase the effectiveness of testosterone gel?
> 
> If so, would it be better to use a shorter needle length to create "pockets" of gel in the upper skin levels for prolonged absorption, or a longer length which might help get the active ingredient into the blood-steam quicker?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I don't think getting the active ingredient into the bloodstream quicker would necessarily have any benefit. However, I think the best way to possibly increase absorption is to warm the area you will be applying the gel to to open up the pores. Take a really warm shower and dry off completely, also make sure your skin isn't still sweaty/clammy from the shower and then rub the gel in really well. Different people absorb the gels at different percentages but that should help anybody to absorb a bit better. When I used to use gel I got mid 600 ng/dl with just 2 pumps of 1% Androgel.
But if you are that concerned about it just change to injectable and go for the best possible method.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 13, 2020)

Throw the gel in the trash,
Get some pins and some real test!
Cut out the confusion!
Oh welcome to the underground!
Lot's of good information here,
Research is where you'll find the answers!!!!


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 13, 2020)

It’s uncharted waters, but I can tell you that when I was using a transdermal my absorption always sucked in the summer months. Dragon’s advice is solid, but I will also say that the difference between transdermals and injecting is night and day.  Also, don’t know your situation, but I started with the creams because needles made me nervous .  You get over it once you see how good you feel and I could never imagine going back.  Pharmaceutical reps push the gels so more doctor push them as well.  Injections are really better though.


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 15, 2020)

Not really, that stuff absorbs no matter what, but know that the gels really aren't that good.


----------



## Tiny (Sep 16, 2020)

Felt like my levels were a roller coaster with gels. I convinced my doc to give me both and still ditched the gel. 

Besides, there's a plus side to pins. 60% of my overdeveloped shoulders is probably just scar tissue


----------

